# Raideliikenne > Junat >  Kaivosrautatiehanke

## Rbnqss

Ouokumpuun avattiin kesällä Kaivosrautatie, jonka pituus on noin yksi kilometri, jotain hajatietoa on sivuillamme, ei valitettavasti ole toukokuun jälkeen päivitetty kun ei olla löydetty tehtävään innostunutta ihmistä riveihin...  

http://www.kaivosrautatie.fi/ tuolta siis jotain tietoa.

Tulevaisuudensuunnitelmiakin on.. Nyt radalla liikkuu Gia DHS 60 mutta talven aikana on tarkoitus kunnostaa myös toinen veturi, Move 412, joita ei hirveästi Suomessa enää ole. Tästä veturityypistä siis kaipailisin tietoja, olen moottoria ja veturin ohjekirjaa yrittänyt etsiä Sisulta jne mutta eipä ole löytynyt. Olisi siis vallan mahtavaa jos tuollaiseen veturiin jotain löytyisi, edes yhteystietoja josta voisi tiedustella mahdollisten ohjekirjojen perään.

----------


## Compact

Tietääkseni Move 412:ta valmistettiin v. 1956-57:  7 kpl Outokumpu Oy:lle ja 1 kpl Vuoksenniska Oy:lle.

Valmetin edeltävät 750 mm:n raideleveyden kaivosveturityypit olivat Move 41 (7 kpl), 411 (1 kpl) sekä myöhemmät tyypit Move 413 (2 kpl) ja Move 80 (10 kpl).

Sisu on myös valmistanut nestemoottorimetodilla toimivan kaivosveturin 1970-luvulla johonkin. Voi olla, että ovat tehneet enemmänkin? Sisulta ei siis mielestäni pitäisikään löytyä Move-tietoutta, kun on kyseessä kilpaileva yhtiö.

Pajakulma Oy on Valmetin rautatietuotteiden after sales -myyjä, mutta luulen, että nämä veturityypit ovat "liian vanhoja".

Move 412:n eräitä tietoja:
Kaksiakselinen mekaaninen voimansiirto, paino 4.5 t, teho 35 hv, nopeus 14 km/t. Moottori on siis tavallinen Valmetin kapearaidekone, sillä maanpäällisissä Move 4 -veturityypeissähän on aivan samat arvot.

MRY:llä on noita Move 4:ia, olisikohan heillä ohjekirjojakin?

----------


## Rbnqss

Kiitoksia tiedoista, auttaa jo paljon eteenpäin. Toivottavasti ensikesänä myös Move 412 olisi liikenteessä.

----------

